

Twitter API v1.1 compliant PHP Library and WordPress plugin - adampope87
http://www.stormconsultancy.co.uk/blog/development/tools-plugins/oauth-twitter-feed-for-developers-library-and-wordpress-plugin/

======
adampope87
If you pull tweets into your site using JavaScript and the JSON API endpoints,
it WILL BREAK next March when Twitter turn off v1 of the API. You need to move
to oAuth before then. This library and plugin does the heavy lifting for you.

